# Sample e-liquid



## ShortCutNinja (24/7/20)

So I'm in a predicament. I've always been DIY-ing but looking to get commercial liquids as well.

But, I don't want to spend thousands on liquids that I want to taste and eventually deciding on a few. 

Is there a way to buy samples, or a way to try out flavours before buying?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/7/20)

Alot of vape shops keep open samples on counters, under lockdown though dont think youre going to have any luck sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (24/7/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> So I'm in a predicament. I've always been DIY-ing but looking to get commercial liquids as well.
> 
> But, I don't want to spend thousands on liquids that I want to taste and eventually deciding on a few.
> 
> Is there a way to buy samples, or a way to try out flavours before buying?


Not during this auspicious occasion called lockdown.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (24/7/20)

I've always wondered why vape shops don't sell 5ml testers for 10ish bucks. Especially house brand stuff.

It would be epic to walk into a store. Drop R300 bucks and be able to take home a tester of each and every flavour in the store. 

I know a local store was going to do it with those 2ml takeaway tomato sauce packets. But they just didn't go through with it. Likely due to the difficulty involved with filling a tank with a ketchup packet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (25/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I've always wondered why vape shops don't sell 5ml testers for 10ish bucks. Especially house brand stuff.
> 
> It would be epic to walk into a store. Drop R300 bucks and be able to take home a tester of each and every flavour in the store.
> 
> I know a local store was going to do it with those 2ml takeaway tomato sauce packets. But they just didn't go through with it. Likely due to the difficulty involved with filling a tank with a ketchup packet.



I've seen this internationally. Will try to find the brand and post it here. What I do know is Twisp had an option to try a mod and that's how you could also test their flavours. And Black vapour had a flavour test station for one shots. It

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShortCutNinja (25/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I've always wondered why vape shops don't sell 5ml testers for 10ish bucks. Especially house brand stuff.
> 
> It would be epic to walk into a store. Drop R300 bucks and be able to take home a tester of each and every flavour in the store.
> 
> I know a local store was going to do it with those 2ml takeaway tomato sauce packets. But they just didn't go through with it. Likely due to the difficulty involved with filling a tank with a ketchup packet.


That's fantastic. I would love that. 5ml samples for flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (25/7/20)

Ketchup sauce packet is cool idea as a bottle plus label you're already looking at like R9

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AKS (25/7/20)

Something like the above would be great.
Nothing worse than buying a full bottle of liquid that ends up in a cupboard somewhere.

Although all those ‘neewat‘ juices stashed away came in very handy during this lockdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS (25/7/20)

PS: I’m NOT recommending anyone vapes Karvol!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (25/7/20)

AKS said:


> PS: I’m NOT recommending anyone vapes Karvol!


Too late.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShortCutNinja (25/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Ketchup sauce packet is cool idea as a bottle plus label you're already looking at like R9


I agree. It should be something that encourages liquid vendors in terms of marketing. Not expensive and easy to produce and distribute

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

